# Cyclists Ask for E-Bike Ban in Toronto



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Ban would keep electric-bicycles off bike lanes, paths and sidewalks.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sidewalks I can understand, but bike lanes? From what I understand, E bikes are governed and a physically fit cyclist can actually out run one. We have some world class nature trails in campbell river that were originally set up by horse enthusiests. Mostly they are simply used by people that walk or jog through who live near recent suburban developments. I've seen the odd E bike in there too and I see no problem with them at all.

Frankly, I'm a much bigger danger considering how I like to blow through there with my bike


----------



## MrRoboto (Feb 1, 2009)

Seems like a lot of foolish people taking advantage of a badly worded regulation. Of course you shouldn't be driving those on sidewalks. C'mon. 

However, they shouldn't be banned from bike lanes, AS LONG as they aren't going faster then a regular bicycle can go. I would say 30-35ish km/h. If your cruising along at 50 or 60 which some of the homebrews are easily capable of, you should be no more allowed in a lane for 10-35 kph vehicles then they are allowed in a lane for 1-5 kph vehicles (the side walk).


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think they are already speed governed

electric scooters are what I have a problem with because they can't go on bike routes and they can't go fast enough to keep up with traffic. In that case its more of a regulation problem though.


----------

